# V-10 fuel milage



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

My Super Duty F250 V-10 milage is way down, 6.36 mpg.

Any one got suggestions for checking the computer etc? Went to 2 dealers, they don't have a clue.

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## 1759 (Nov 16, 2000)

I think that is what you're going to get w/that truck. I have an F-450 w/dump body and it gets about the same. The good thing is that your truck will get the same milage when you have 3 ton on it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2002)

Rick,

I have a suggestion, trade it in on a Powerstroke 

I get 12 mpg towing, plowing and hauling and 16-18 mpg under normal driving! 

Just funn'in with you! 

Greg


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

Greg,

I have a GREAT idea (for me anyway)!

WE could trade even-up!


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2002)

Rick,

ROTFLMAO 

I don't think so! 

I have a few friends with V-10's and they are getting about the same mileage as you are 

Oh, and by the way, my truck will do 14's in the 1/4 mi. also 

Greg


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

Well, I found out the problem (finally).

Had a bad Oxygen sensor, dealer wanted $214.00 to install the new one. I was told book time was 1.5 hours.
The part alone was $80.00 from Ford. I opted for the auto parts store, spent a little over $50.00 for the part and 6 minutes later I was done.

Now I know, dealers have to make money to keep the doors open, but 1.5 hours labor for what I did in 6 minutes ( and I did on the ground, as I do not have a lift!) give me a break.


Milage much inproved!! Power too!

Dockboy was that you I just passed??? :waving:


----------



## guido (May 13, 2001)

*ROOSTER!!!*

What did you go out and buy you a gas hog too?????

Let me know how much your milage has improved after changing that sensor.

I drive like a maniac and getbetween 7 and 9 after about 1800 miles.

I'm back in the saddle now though, so I'll have to break her in the rest of the day!

Rick and Guido at the gas station after a $50 fill up!! >:realmad:


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

Guido,

But we do have the POWER!!!
Rick and Guido :waving: :waving: as we pull em out of the mud hole! LOL


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2002)

Rick,

LOL!!! 

Sorry, but I eat V-10's for lunch! 

Got lot's of extra goodies on mine 

400 hp injectors
130 hp chip
4" exhaust

dynoed last at 427 RWHP and 796 ft/lbs. Torque on diesel only
14.1 @ 93 mph in 1/4 mi.
0-60 in 6.1 sec. 

Greg


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

hmmmm Sounds like a challange!!!!

  

Nice numbers

Rick


----------



## Brickman (Jun 17, 2002)

Dockboy is right. PS will out do a V 10. The V does have big balls, but the stroke's are bigger. My PS is turning around 310 HP and 700 lbs. of torque. WAY more than the V ever thought about. Rooster, Guido have you ever pulled a load that grossed 30,000 lbs with your V 10? and hit 80 mph? 



I didn't think so. I have.


But the important thing here is that you are driving a Ford. 
My fuel bills are pretty high too, but thankfully the price of diesel has hit $1.149 in the last day or so. That helps.

Dockboy with the chip I have the mph speed limiter is off, and now it governs with the RPMs. Supposedly will go 138 mph with a 3.73 rear. I have not been stupid enough to try it, but onther guy told me his truck has been governed out at 3400 RPM. I have never been over 105. That is fast enough.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2002)

Thanks Rick 

Name the time and place! LOL!!! 

The V-10's are very strong!! I love my SD, best truck I've ever owned. Hope your as happy with yours!!

You do know I'm just ribbin' you!!!

Greg


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

Greg,

I know your kidding!

I was kidding also!

I wanted to get a PSD, but had to have a truck quickly because of impending snow due.

Rick


----------



## Nailit1954 (Mar 6, 2002)

I was wondering how you felt about your V-10 now that you had more time driving it!


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

> but had to have a truck quickly because of impending snow due.


Rooster, I see you're from Kansas, ever meet a girl named Dorothy? Did ya have her put in a word to the wizard for you?

I'm packin' and movin' to Kansas!


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

Nailit1954, 
Love the truck power to spare!!!!!

Got the milage problem taken care of.


Pelican

Actually I dated Dorothy!

 

Rick


----------



## Nailit1954 (Mar 6, 2002)

Rooster
Glad th hear you love your truck! I had the chance to drive my friends 2002 f250 v-10 (nice) 
P.S. how was Dorothy!


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I had the chance to drive a 350 extended cab 4x4 with the v10 it had plenty of power I was towing a bobcat trailer loader with dirt and rock and even water.It was for a parade but none the less it was very heavy and it felt like the trailer was not even there.


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

Nailit1954,

Dorothy - - I'll never tell!

hahaha.

Toto was a very good dog!


----------



## Brickman (Jun 17, 2002)

I drove a v 10 out of the auction lot and onto my car hauling trailer. They do have a lot of snap and power, but load it down with 26,000 lbs and it will never even dream of keeping up with a PS.

I would probably get a v 10 in a personal truck that I wasn't planning on towing much.


----------

